# MySQL Bot exploit



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

MySQL Bot 

A "bot", exploiting vulnerable MySQL installs on Windows systems, has been spotted. It infected a few thousand systems so far. Like typical for bots, infected systems will connect to an IRC server. The IRC server will instruct them to scan various /8 networks for other vulnerable mysql servers. 



full story


----------

